# windsor castle engineers 1973 to 1977



## Danny777 (Jan 7, 2015)

windsor castle enginners from 1973 to 1977


----------



## haljim (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Danny,

I was a first trip Junior on Day work and then Genny man September 1974 to January 1975. Happy Days!!

Fond memories of the engineers Ada Grundsworthy dance formation team but alas I never made the grade.


----------

